# PS Vita from The US



## Rohan_B (May 31, 2012)

A friend of mine is going to the US and he has asked me if I want him to get me something from over there. Now I had always loved the PS Vita and wanted to own it but the Indian Pricing just cut the deal for me. However now, I have the opportunity to get it at a reasonable cost.
But I have a few queries-
1) Is the Vita Region free? I found various articles about the Japanese Version but none about the US one.. Will games bought from India(Flipkart) work on the US bought PS Vita?
2) The games of the Vita are really Expensive here. Are there any chances of their prices being reduced?
3) I read somewhere about the future of the Vita not very bright due to Poor Sales. So, is the Vita Worth it?

Thanks for The Help Guys!!


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2012)

Well Vita is region free
Yes,i heard VITA isn't that great.Its good for some games


----------



## nims11 (May 31, 2012)

The current Vita sales are poor but they are bound to increase in future. Get it. great titles upcoming for Vita. Games are slightly expensive now but they should come down.


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

Cutting Hardware but Poorly Priced and Poor Game Library as of Now.

It will evolve for the good.


----------



## Rohan_B (May 31, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Well Vita is region free
> Yes,i heard VITA isn't that great.Its good for some games



Yup. Even I am a die hard fan of the Uncharted Series and loved the Gameplay and graphics of The Golden Abyss but other than it I find almost all the games below average.



nims11 said:


> The current Vita sales are poor but they are bound to increase in future. Get it. great titles upcoming for Vita. Games are slightly expensive now but they should come down.



Do you know when the Good Games will start rolling in?



Sujeet said:


> Cutting Hardware but Poorly Priced and Poor Game Library as of Now.
> 
> It will evolve for the good.



But if I buy one right now, will I have any good games to play around with or will the vita just lie unused?


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

Rohan_B said:


> Do you know when the Good Games will start rolling in?



They always are rolling out..Just too slowly right now.



Rohan_B said:


> But if I buy one right now, will I have any good games to play around with or will the vita just lie unused?



Why You Think so...Unavailability of Large ARRAY of Game in No Way means that it doesnt have ANY Games..
PS Vita Game Store.
PS Vita Game List.


----------



## Rohan_B (May 31, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Why You Think so...Unavailability of Large ARRAY of Game in No Way means that it doesnt have ANY Games..
> PS Vita Game Store.
> PS Vita Game List.



Are all these games on Sale anywhere online in India? I thought that only these games were available in India-
PS Vita : Buy in India @ Flipkart.com


----------



## Sujeet (May 31, 2012)

Check Sony Centres and Game Stores Locally.


----------



## Rohan_B (May 31, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Check Sony Centres and Game Stores Locally.



Yeah will surely check it out!



Thanx For Your Help, All Wonderful Members OF ThinkDigit.


----------



## GamingManiac (Aug 3, 2012)

1)yes,the vita is region free.all sony consoles are
2)not likely.the device is in the first few years of it's lifetime
3)get it buddy. even the nintendo 3DS was very slow to start off with..Industry critics complained about it being kiddish,not having a good library etc...and now see how much it is selling...PS Vita may be slow off to start with but im sure sony has got it right with this one.


----------

